# Vintage radio or low voltage control for drapes



## snackdog (Dec 2, 2021)

My client has boxes high on the wall with 120v that was formerly used for motorized drapes installed in the 70s (currently out of service). Inside the over-sized junction box is a secondary set of five 24 gauge low voltage wires which were wired to a terminal connector and then to something else (now removed and the five wires cut). One thought is that they were wired to a radio-controller such that a forward and reverse (open and close) signal could be received here and sent to the drape motor which presumably was located outside the junction box. Another possibility is that it interfaced with the low-voltage wiring used for the wall plugs. Low voltage wiring similar to that found in the wall switch junction boxes is also found here at the bottom of the photo (red and white wires also connect to terminal). 

I have not seen a setup like this before - has anyone else? How was this set up?

See photo.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I see


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

